# French's® Green Bean Casserole



## Janet H (Oct 3, 2009)

Here is a recipe which was provided to us by French's, for our member's benefit



French's® Green Bean Casserole 



      Prep time:  5 min.
Cook time:  35 min.
Servings: 6
 
1 (10 3/4 oz.) can CAMPBELL'S® Cream of Mushroom Soup
3/4 cup milk
1/8 tsp. black pepper
2 (9 oz. each) pkgs. frozen cut green beans, thawed*
1 1/3 cups FRENCH'S® Original or Cheddar French Fried Onions

MIX soup, milk and pepper in a 1 1/2 -qt. baking dish. Stir in beans and 2/3 cup French Fried Onions. 

BAKE at 350°F for 30 min. or until hot. 

STIR. Top with remaining 2/3 cup onions. Bake 5 min. until onions are golden.


----------



## Alix (Oct 3, 2009)

This is one of my personal favorites. I always add toasted almonds and some grated cheddar though. I could eat the whole danged thing by myself!


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 3, 2009)

oh yeah....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 3, 2009)

My husband wouldn't consider it Thanksgiving without this as one of the sides.  And any that's leftover can be used as a main dish in its own right by adding bite-size pieces of leftover turkey, a sprinkling of grated cheese (domestic swiss or gruyere work nicely), & baking until heated through.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 3, 2009)

It's a "soup" recipe, but one of the best, and really GOOD!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 4, 2009)

Our family has to make a double batch any time that we have it for dinner.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 4, 2009)

Robo410 said:


> It's a "soup" recipe, but one of the best, and really GOOD!


 
Definitely.  Sometimes, if I'm not too overwhelmed with other Thanksgiving duties, I'll tweak it by adding 1/2# of sliced mushrooms (white button, cremini, or shitake) sauteed in butter, & also by using a bit of dry sherry to "rinse" out the Cream of Mushroom soup can.


----------

